# Techno



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://xkcd.com/411/

Any other XKCD aficionados on the board?


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

The moral to this story is that we all ask dumb questions.
judy tooley


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Methodistgirl said:


> The moral to this story is that we all ask dumb questions.
> judy tooley


I'm sure it's Mozart.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> I'm sure it's Mozart.


Lolocaust x2 

Seriously though, I actually laughed out loud.

Title post is good too.


----------



## shakira (Oct 15, 2008)

*Techno!!!*

Techno is a form of electronic dance music (EDM) That emerged in Detroit, Michigan, USA during the mid to late 1980s. The first recorded use of the word techno, in reference to a genre of music, was in 1988. Many styles of techno now exist, but Detroit techno is seen as the foundation upon which a number of sub genres have been built.
---------------
Shakira Janet


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Why do I feel 250 years old, or that I come from another planet 
perhaps I will take up knitting or a crash course in New ..........


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

opus67 said:


> http://xkcd.com/411/
> 
> Any other XKCD aficionados on the board?


Haha. We have a techno hater in the house.


----------

